# Staircase Sex Maniac Boards? Epic Google Translation Fail



## xFear of Napalm (Aug 29, 2010)

Long story short, I visited cubetwist's site in Chrome, and translated the page, and found the worst translation of anything I have ever seen. Ever. :fp I almost died from laughing.



Spoiler












If anyone can read Chinese, visit that site and tell me if this is a stupid mistake that a translation program to make, or if it's just ridiculous!


----------



## Chapuunka (Aug 29, 2010)

I dunno, them Asian cultures got some crazy stuff.


----------



## hawkmp4 (Aug 29, 2010)

I really, really hope that's just a bad translation. 

That's pretty bad.


----------



## ThatGuy (Aug 29, 2010)

...


----------



## MiloD (Aug 29, 2010)

this should be the new name


----------



## JeffDelucia (Aug 29, 2010)

I love the copyright at the bottom


----------



## xFear of Napalm (Aug 29, 2010)

Lol, an admin should change someone's "Member" status to "Staircase Sex Maniac"... rofl

Epic prank idea right there.


----------



## Logan (Aug 29, 2010)

Rapist side??


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Aug 29, 2010)

That's too perfect!


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 29, 2010)

More people would be attracted to magic, I guess.


----------



## Chapuunka (Aug 29, 2010)

waffle=ijm said:


> More people would be attracted to magic, I guess.



It's worth noting how much quicker a thread with the word "sex" in the title got replies.


----------



## qqwref (Aug 29, 2010)

7 Steps rapist side


----------



## theace (Aug 29, 2010)

I lol'd


----------



## macky (Aug 29, 2010)

These are the four characters that together apparently refer to the Magic, along with their (principal) meanings.
梯 = ladder
色 = color
魔 = magic
板 = board

Elevator in Chinese is literally "electronic ladder" (电梯). A common way of expressing electronics is the character meaning "electricity" followed by a character for a non-electronic analogue (e.g. "electronic brain" (电脑) for computer).

色 usually means color, but combined with another character, it can have the meaning of sensuality or eroticism. For example, 色情 means "pornographic."

I don't know enough Mandarin to be sure, but the given combination of characters probably used isn't outside the Chinese cube community and so isn't recorded as a word (or even two words), and so Google translator defaulted to translating each character. I can't tell why the translator used those specific meanings without better knowing how it works.

You have the same problem with Japanese kanji, but I'd imagine less often than in Mandarin. In most community-specific jargons in Japanese, foreign words are usually transliterated (into katakana) rather than translated.


----------



## Joker (Aug 29, 2010)

ThatGuy said:


> ...



Post contains win ^


----------



## Andreaillest (Aug 29, 2010)

WELL! Obviously, we have a RAPIST in cubetwist.
So, hide yo cubes, hide yo magics, and hide yo megaminx cuz they rapin' errbody out here.


----------



## dbax0999 (Aug 29, 2010)

AndreaBananas said:


> WELL! Obviously, we have a RAPIST in cubetwist.
> So, hide yo cubes, hide yo magics, and hide yo megaminx cuz they rapin' errbody out here.


We gon fiiind you.


----------



## tanapak1 (Aug 29, 2010)

It's Copyright !


----------



## ben1996123 (Aug 29, 2010)

lol.


----------



## dillonbladez (Aug 29, 2010)

Chapuunka said:


> I dunno, them Asian cultures got some crazy stuff.



This whole thing is completely lol matterial, but I am slightly offended by the quote above...


----------



## Edward (Aug 29, 2010)

dillonbladez said:


> Chapuunka said:
> 
> 
> > I dunno, them Asian cultures got some crazy stuff.
> ...



Why? By most peoples standards, certain aspects of certain asian cultures are kind of "crazy". It's probably the same situation over in the asian cultures, who think our customs are crazy.


----------



## r_517 (Aug 29, 2010)

"梯色" is their brands'/company's name, which was translated into "ladder color" and "staircase sex" etc. lol




Edward said:


> dillonbladez said:
> 
> 
> > Chapuunka said:
> ...


in most asain countries every evening and every weekends there will always be lots of people shopping everywhere, which is totally different from here in Europe. weekends are more quiet than weekdays, and every evening only bars and restaurants run.


----------



## dillonbladez (Aug 29, 2010)

True. I also think that some of those things that I have to do don't make much sense. But, I don't think that you should say that one culture does "crazy" things. Instead, it should be more like "does things I don't understand" or something along those lines.

END OF STORY
don't want any wars


----------



## Dene (Aug 29, 2010)

I'll go for one of those sex maniac board things.


----------



## Stefan (Aug 29, 2010)

dillonbladez said:


> Chapuunka said:
> 
> 
> > I dunno, them Asian cultures got some crazy stuff.
> ...



cool story bro


----------



## Chapuunka (Aug 29, 2010)

dillonbladez said:


> Chapuunka said:
> 
> 
> > I dunno, them Asian cultures got some crazy stuff.
> ...



You do realize it was a joke right?


----------



## dillonbladez (Aug 29, 2010)

Chapuunka said:


> dillonbladez said:
> 
> 
> > Chapuunka said:
> ...



I fail. :fp


----------



## Logan (Aug 29, 2010)

dbax0999 said:


> AndreaBananas said:
> 
> 
> > WELL! Obviously, we have a RAPIST in cubetwist.
> ...



So you can run and solve that, run and solve that, run and solve that, cubeboy, cube cube cubeboy!


----------



## blah (Aug 29, 2010)

macky said:


> 梯 = ladder
> 色 = color
> 魔 = magic
> 板 = board


梯色魔板

梯色 + 魔板 = ladder color + magic board = company name + Rubik's Magic
梯 + 色魔 + 板 = ladder + color magic + board = staircase + sex maniac + board

魔 doesn't translate to magic. There's no translation for it. It's the same word used to refer to anything magical/mystical/demonic/etc. Remember that in ancient times, even in European culture, magic = evil.

色 means color, but it also means something along the lines of (sexual) lust. Ang Lee's movie, 色，戒 = Lust, caution.

So color magic = lust demon = sex maniac.


----------



## Cubing321 (Aug 29, 2010)

AndreaBananas said:


> WELL! Obviously, we have a RAPIST in cubetwist.
> So, hide yo cubes, hide yo magics, and hide yo megaminx cuz they rapin' errbody out here.



 this made me Lol


----------



## Kenneth (Aug 29, 2010)

I wounder about that TS amazing SQ1, it must be something because it is on top of the Staircase sex maniac in the list of "Hot" products


----------



## shelley (Aug 29, 2010)

macky said:


> These are the four characters that together apparently refer to the Magic, along with their (principal) meanings.
> 梯 = ladder
> 色 = color
> 魔 = magic
> ...



Yeah, sounds like they just did a character by character translation. 魔 can mean magic (Rubik's cube -> magic cube in Chinese, which uses this character), but it can also mean demon or monster. Combined with the alternate meaning of 色 I can see how that might turn into "sex maniac".

Google Translate is awesome.


----------



## maggot (Aug 29, 2010)

as far as Asian culture having crazy things, i am japanese, born and raise in japan and i can tell you JAPANESE PEOPLE ARE CRAZY. but there are some american things that i find crazy too. most of asian "crazy" culture is based upon american mania things anyway. like the windows 7 burger @ burgerking. even to japanese is crazy, but there are many japanese that like to experience these things for fun. american have there fair share of crazy things (man vs food anyone?) as far as crazy ecchi things, american are far more perverted as a culture than japan. some pornography is censor by law, where as in most country, there are no limit as to what will be seen! i do not take offense to the statement made about asian culture, because its true, but i would like people to know that most asian culture is much more conservative than people would imagine. 
to make light of original post, the poster who give translinear translation of kanji is correct. there are a lot of compound words in kanji, even though each individual kanji has a specific meaning on its own, when placed with other kanji it becomes translated as a new word most of the time. most kanji have their word completely dropped as a result of this changing of word. some kanji have many different origin (kunyomi/onyomi). many word of single kanji are kunyomi, many compound word are read as onyomi, but there are compound kunyomi words. if an onyomi word is read as 2 konyomi kanji, you can get many wierd words like this.


----------



## Neo63 (Aug 29, 2010)

LOL that is fail translation. The original page actually makes sense.


----------



## riffz (Aug 30, 2010)

...cuz they rapin everybody out here y'all


----------



## blah (Aug 30, 2010)

shelley said:


> Combined with the alternate meaning of 色 I can see how that might turn into "sex maniac".



色魔 *is* the standard translation for sex maniac.


----------



## macky (Aug 30, 2010)

blah said:


> So color magic = lust demon = sex maniac.





shelley said:


> 魔 can mean magic (Rubik's cube -> magic cube in Chinese, which uses this character), but it can also mean demon or monster. Combined with the alternate meaning of 色 I can see how that might turn into "sex maniac".



ahh of course I know the various meanings of 魔, but I didn't even think about its presence affecting the translation of 色 by Google!! Very cool.


----------



## Joker (Aug 30, 2010)

dbax0999 said:


> AndreaBananas said:
> 
> 
> > WELL! Obviously, we have a RAPIST in cubetwist.
> ...



We backtraced it. The cube police know about your crimes.


----------

